# Sudo & Gastkonto



## partitionist (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo, als ich öfters in Linux gearbeitet habe, ist mir aufgefallen das man dort mit eingeschränkten Rechten arbeitet. Sobald eine Aktion im System ausgeführt wird, so wird nach dem root Passwort gefragt um Administrator Rechte zu bekommen.

Bin eigentlich ein Windows User, wobei ich immer als Administrator gearbeitet habe, was sich aber ändern soll.
Bin auf das Tool Sudo aufmerksam geworden welcher unter eingeschränkten Konten Administrator Rechte bekommt.

- Soll ich als Gast arbeiten welcher ja schon eingeschränkt ist oder einen neues Konto erstellen welches weniger kann?

- Kann Sudo mehr *als Ausführen als...*?

- Kann man dann auch Systemeinstellungen verändern oder muss ich dann als Administrator anmelden?


----------



## andy72 (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo, partitionist

Sudo erlaubt lediglich das Ausführen einiger Anwendungen, nicht aber das ändern
wichtiger Systemeinstellungen wie z.B. das ändern von Konfigurationen unter dem
Verzeichnis /etc - das darf nur root, und das hat auch Gründe .

Melde Dich also als ganz normaler User an (auch ein "Gastkonto" like Windows gibt es nicht), und gib zum ändern von Konfigurationen oder installieren systemweiter Software
an der Shell folgendes ein: "su -" und das Passwort für root, damit bist Du root und kannst
alles erledigen. Bist Du damit fertig, gibst Du "exit" oder "logout" ein, um den "root-Modus"
zu verlassen.

LG
Andy


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Januar 2007)

Da stimme ich nicht ganz zu. (ok, vielleicht liege ich auch falsch)

sudo ist dafür da, in der Konsole einen Befehl mit root Rechten auszuführen, welcher Befehl ist bleibt dir überlassen.

Die Möglichkeit su zu machen gibt es auf Anhieb auch nicht in jeder Distri (aber in den meisten glaub ich). Zum Beispiel ich glaube bei den Ubuntus und bei DSL auch nicht.
Das ist einfach dazu gedacht, das man nicht auf die Idee kommt (oder ausversehen) wie unter Windows als root/admin zu arbeiten und nur einzelne Befehle, wo man wirklich root Rechte braucht damit zu benutzen.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, da ich hauptsächlich gentoo benutze, wo man standardmässig su benutzt.


----------



## andy72 (18. Januar 2007)

...blöd frag:

macht sudo nicht dasselbe wie su ? m.e. erlauben beide programme das ausführen bestimmter befehle,die root vorbehalten sind ...kann mich erinnern, dass man früher nur mit root-rechten brennen durfte ^^


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Januar 2007)

sozusagen ja....

mit su loggst du dich von deinem user aus, als root ein. Dadurch wird die Shell zu root und du musst dich erst wieder ausloggen.

mit sudo wirst du zu root, um einen Befehl(sstrang) abzuschicken, wobei nachdem der Vefehl ausgeführt wurde du wieder user bist.


----------



## andy72 (18. Januar 2007)

Ach ja ...
ich erinner mich *g ...hatte das mal benutzt (sudo) um nen Mysql-Server zu starten
(per init-script). danke für die Info


----------



## partitionist (18. Januar 2007)

Also in *Systemsteuerung -> Benutzerkonten *kann man ein neuen Benutzer erstellen, hier wähle ich dann *Eingeschränkt* aus.
Bin ich dann auf der sicheren Seite oder soll/kann ich dem User noch mehr Rechte entziehen?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Januar 2007)

Dann war die Frage schlecht gestellt...und gehört ins *Windows Forum*...aber ich beantwortete sie dir trotzdem gerne.

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit Windows zumindest etwas sicherer zu machen, in dem du ein Benutzer erstellst mit dem du wirklich nur Programme benutzt bzw. arbeitest/spielst/surfst was auch immer und ein anderer Benutzer mit dem du alles am System machst, Programme installierst u.a.

Damit du deine alten Einstellungen(wie der Desktop aussieht z.B.) deines Benutzers behälst:

Erstellst du einen neuen Benutzer mit Adminrechte, der sich vielleicht admin nennt oder so(egal), erstell aber ein Passwort. Dann loggst du dich aus und mit dem Admin an.
Nun änderst du dein normales Benutzerkonto auf eingeschränkten Benutzer und vergibst sicherheitshalber auch ein Passwort. Dann solltest du 2 Benutzer haben: 1 Admin, den du erstellt hast und 1 Benutzer, dich.
Nun kannst du ausloggen und dich bei deinem Benutzer einloggen und arbeiten usw.

Mehr Rechte entziehen geht nicht und ist auch nur teilweise sinnvoll. Unter Windows ist eher das Problem, dass es umständlicher ist Admin/root zu wechseln als unter Linux.
Ich habs versucht so zu machen, aber irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr dauern hin und her zu wechseln und habs wieder zurück auf admin gestellt. Es streiken auch manche Programme als User.


----------

